# Bamm!!!



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the P-trap BAMM :laughing:
Loving the crap products they come up with.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

BAMM it shot up the other side of a double bay sink all over my ceiling
BAMM I got toilet water in the eyes and mouth 

BAMM I hate when that happens :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

BAMM Black crud shot out of the over flow.
Bet that blue water had soap


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

That thing is stupid!


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

i love it. i love it when customers will go through all that work of buying it and thinking it will work, then they call us all frustrated and beat. then BAAM!!! you hit them with your bill. does that thing work on the house sewer? how about roots? grease? think not.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bamm, all that water came out of the overlow. 
BAMM, all that water came out of the tub overflow.
"This just in, BAmm, I hit that guy with my plumbing tuck."


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

bamm!!! i just smacked that guy up side his head with that stupid contraption!!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gplumb said:


> i love it. i love it when customers will go through all that work of buying it and thinking it will work, then they call us all frustrated and beat. then BAAM!!! you hit them with your bill. does that thing work on the house sewer? how about roots? grease? think not.


Notice they only used it in a stand up shower not in a normal tub & shower. Because they know it will shoot out the over flow and trip waste. 

HO does not know to take out the trip waste and block it with a rag and close the sink and block that over flow to. With even doing that you still can't blast away.
Love to see a HO rent or buy a real air ram :laughing:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, I don't want to start a new thread or anything 'cause I am enjoing this, but have you guys ever heard of pouring salt and hot water down your drain occasionally to prevent rrots from getting in your sewer line?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Buy one for the kids!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HandsomeMike said:


> Hey, I don't want to start a new thread or anything 'cause I am enjoing this, but have you guys ever heard of pouring salt and hot water down your drain occasionally to prevent rrots from getting in your sewer line?


Why so the tree gets a hot meal with seasoning?:laughing:
Try selling a can of root-x instead.:thumbup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the "L" trap lol. Wonder how that will work with about 5 yrs of grease and soap in an old cast iron or galvanized pitted and scaled pipe.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

HandsomeMike said:


> Hey, I don't want to start a new thread or anything 'cause I am enjoing this, but have you guys ever heard of pouring salt and hot water down your drain occasionally to prevent rrots from getting in your sewer line?


I just don't plant any trees near my sewer.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

A friend of mine bought one of these contraptions and brought it over we used it on my blocked kitchen sink drain just to see what it would do, it blew the continuous waste off the basket strainers and was a complete disaster! talk about a smack in the face, the HO goes to the store, they buy it, it causes property damage, then they call us.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Good thing that p trap was 1 piece w/ hose clamp...BAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

gplumb said:


> i love it. i love it when customers will go through all that work of buying it and thinking it will work, then they call us all frustrated and beat. then BAAM!!! you hit them with your bill. does that thing work on the house sewer? how about roots? grease? think not.





Plantificus said:


> A friend of mine bought one of these contraptions and brought it over we used it on my blocked kitchen sink drain just to see what it would do, it blew the continuous waste off the basket strainers and was a complete disaster! talk about a smack in the face, the HO goes to the store, they buy it, it causes property damage, then they call us.


I love it when that happens, usually people tryign to unclog their drains DIY make things worse than it was! and then...._BAMM!_ The burglar strikes again!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

HandsomeMike said:


> Hey, I don't want to start a new thread or anything 'cause I am enjoing this, but have you guys ever heard of pouring salt and hot water down your drain occasionally to prevent rrots from getting in your sewer line?


Yes, I have heard of this. It has been referred to several of my customers by by the septic tank companies. The Root-X is GREAT for if they are on a public sewer. Some of the public municiplities put copper sulfate in their systems to prevent roots as well. But I have been told that the lateral lines on a septic tank can actually be harmed by the Root-X and other chemicals. Being why the septic guys have instructed several to do the rock salt thing. It does not kill the roots, it simply deters them from what I have been told. 

Now you got my curiosity killing me and I am going to have to google it... lol!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Christina said:


> Now you got my curiosity killing me and I am going to have to google it... lol!


*Root deterrent products* do kill roots, but we don’t recommend them, any more than we’d recommend putting Drano down the drain. Most of these products contain copper sulfate, or “bluestone,” which can kill off the beneficial organisms in both the tank and the drainfield, and poison things if it gets in the water table. (These products also produce toxins in the manufacturing process.) Far better to snake out the line and then remove the source of the roots. 

Found Here: http://www.shelterpub.com/_shelter/ssom-alert.html


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

From Root X



> *RootX kills roots on contact; the dead roots decay over time and are carried out with the flow of the pipe, restoring the pipe to its full capacity. RootX also leaves a barrier on the pipe walls to prevent future root growth. Unlike other brands with harsh chemicals, RootX Contains NO Copper Sulfate and is completely safe on septic systems, pipes and lines. RootX root killer in non-caustic and 100% environmentally friendly.*


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have heard about copper sulphate for 35 years, I have not seen any benefit from it... Except a "Old School Trick" was to tie a nylon stocking with copper sulfate , hang the knot under the toilet tank lid to let it desolve. But the bag slipped and went down through the flush valve. I got the benefit of a service call... 

BAMM!!!


----------

